# 8-pin PSU in 4-pin motherboard



## nac (Mar 8, 2016)

I guess I am good to go with this 8 (4+4)-pin ATX12V, EPS connector (Antec VP450P) and connect it in my motherboard (Asus P5G MX) which has only 4-pin.

There is no manual with this PSU, they just supplied a leaflet which contains general info of the product. And they don't have any detailed manual in their site as well for this product.

I googled, I get results (not specific to this PSU) that I can connect one of the two 4-pin, but not sure about which 4 pin to connect.

Can I go ahead and connect either of the 4-pin? or
Is there any specific marking in one of the 4-pin? (Check the photos for the marking?) or
Should I go by this youtuber? He says something square (go to 1:08), do you guys see any squares?

*8-pin marking
**i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/8-pin%20marking_zpssgd9tsgu.jpg

*8-pin - Square???*
*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/8-pin_zps0g4hcghm.jpg


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 9, 2016)

Can't you see the squares? 

0 square 0 0
square 0 0 0

There is only one way to connect it. You won't be able to connect in any other way unless you force it and damage it.


----------



## nac (Mar 9, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Can't you see the squares?
> 
> 0 square 0 0
> square 0 0 0
> ...


I was looking inside, that metal part. Even looked the inner rim, but not the outer rim. I zoomed in and looking for the square and couldn't notice it. Thank you. 

This is if someone couldn't see the square like me

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/8-pin_zpsqkboxjem.jpg


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 9, 2016)

ATX CPU power connectors are wired such that all cables towards the clip are 12V lines and those on the other side are Ground. So as long as you get the clip to latch, you'll be good.


----------



## nac (Mar 9, 2016)

*Power supply cord has euro pin (only two prongs)*



tamatarpakoda said:


> ATX CPU power connectors are wired such that all cables towards the clip are 12V lines and those on the other side are Ground.


Yeah, you're right. I checked the manual.

And one more thing, don't want to start a new thread for this. So, continuing in the same thread.

The power supply cord they supplied only has two prongs (Euro style). What should I do? It seems like there is a provision for the third prong. 
Should I screw one myself? (they didn't supply one, I have to get it from one of the broken/damaged plugs)
Should I ask for the Indian version of the cord from the seller?
Can I use the old one which is an Indian version?

This is how it looks...

*www.quietpc.com/images/products/cloverleaf-c5-power-cords-2-large.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: Power supply cord has euro pin (only two prongs)*



nac said:


> Yeah, you're right. I checked the manual.
> 
> And one more thing, don't want to start a new thread for this. So, continuing in the same thread.
> 
> ...



Yes use the 3 pin plug only.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 9, 2016)

3-pin plugs are preferred over 2-pin ones for the earthing ping. It's best to get one if you don't want to get those nasty surprises in the form of minor electrical shocks.

This also means, your home wiring should be proper. Getting a 3-pin plug when there is no earthing hooked up for the electrical system is pointless. xD


----------



## nac (Mar 9, 2016)

Finally, installed using old cable and it's working fine. Thank you guys, thanks a lot.


----------

